# Discount condensing units



## jhowy73 (May 14, 2014)

Anyone know distributors that offer really good pricing on condensing units? I own a small business and my volume is not that much and of course I would like a bigger profit margin but the amount I pay for equipment is too much. Need a good distributor or straight deal with manufacturer. Any ideas?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Low volume means you won't get the best prices. Check Goodman and Payne prices.


----------



## swna (Dec 30, 2014)

Free Shipping across the US, for HVAC Equipment or parts. Delivered right to the job site if needed. 
https://www.nationalairwarehouse.com


----------



## Bobelectric (Aug 10, 2010)

Seems to me if you aren't an authorised dealer, you are only going to get low priced units.All mfg. sell good,better,best.


----------



## sktn77a (Aug 14, 2011)

I was very happy with nationalairwarehouse - their prices are as good as any large business would get. If you are a licensed HVAC tech, the manufacturers warranty will be good. You will have to provide the labor warranty.

Don't worry about brand - they are all pretty much the same. If you do a good installation any brand will last.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

Goodman is ok and Ducane (lennox) is affordable


----------



## HoustonTrade (Dec 16, 2015)

Goodman is a decent unit for the price. But you probably wouldn't get a discount unless it was a lot of units and you could actually speak to somebody to get it.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

I know down with our Miami service company we use refricool and the nordyne and westinghouse. Nordyne offer's a discount condensing unit that is not as bad as one may think and usually for a great price too.

good luck


----------



## airconexpert (Mar 14, 2016)

It is best to deal directly with manufacturers if you are the authorized dealer with lots of sales which can increase your profit margin.


----------



## heatingrepairchicago (Nov 8, 2014)

I know that alot of people will frown on this but I see no problem with them even in Miami Florida where they are working all the time I have no problems with them. Nordyne which is very cheap.


----------

